
How to Build Static Checking Systems Using Orders of Magnitude Less Code [pdf] - 0xmohit
http://web.stanford.edu/~mlfbrown/paper.pdf
======
CarolineW
I would desperately love to see an HN discussion of this, but despite multiple
submissions, the only comment points at an article of the actual paper[0]. Has
no one read this paper? Does no one have anything to say?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12143845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12143845)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11853165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11853165)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11822546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11822546)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11808331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11808331)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11805262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11805262)

========

[0] [https://blog.acolyer.org/2016/05/31/how-to-build-static-
chec...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2016/05/31/how-to-build-static-checking-
systems-using-orders-of-magnitude-less-code/)

~~~
0xmohit
> I would desperately love to see an HN discussion of this

This was the reason behind posting it again after 3 days.

Worth highlighting:

    
    
      our checkers are built on micro-grammars, incomplete fragments of a language.
    

Tools like vet [0] can also offers insights.

[0] [https://golang.org/cmd/vet/](https://golang.org/cmd/vet/)

